# Topdressing timothy with nitrogen



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I planting Timothy last fall into a field of alfalfa that I killed. The alfalfa had started thinning out so it wasn't a great stand. I'm wondering if the alfalfa left enough nitrogen for the Timothy or if I should still topdess it with N this spring? Don't want my Timothy yield to suffer from a lack of N.

Hayden


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have had lots of rain on that field since application i'm sure whatever there is is below the root zone of the timothy.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> If you have had lots of rain on that field since application i'm sure whatever there is is below the root zone of the timothy.


 Plenty of rain last fall and this winter since I killed the alfalfa. Wasn't sure if the N from the alfalfa would leach? Killed the alfalfa in September and planted the Timothy in October.

I have read about being able to grow a crop of corn on the N left from alfalfa. Was thinking if you could grow a crop of corn on the N left by alfalfa I don't see why it wouldn't work for the Timothy also? This is my first time rotating a field out of alfalfa so I wasn't sure what to actually expect for residual N.

Hayden


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Timothy is pretty shallow rooted the first year. Might check how deep the roots are and if they are down a 8" or more you may be fine. I know i would top dress at least some N to give it a good start.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree will the Timothy find the n . I would for sure put 1/2 the rate on just to jump-start the crop


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Went ahead and spread 100 pounds of 34-0-0 per acre today.

Hayden


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> Went ahead and spread 100 pounds of 34-0-0 per acre today.
> Hayden


Just curious - why 34-0-0 vs 36-0-0 ?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I buy a mix half ammonium sulfate and half urea it is 33-0-0-12s gives you slow release N plus Fast release N plus sulfur ...... Or maybe it is ammonium nitrate which I think ? is 33 to 34 %, N


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> Just curious - why 34-0-0 vs 36-0-0 ?
> Thanks!
> Bill


 That is the most commonly avalible nitrogen fertilizer here. Like endrow said I believe it is a blend of half urea and half ammonium sulfate. What I use is 10% sulfur though so it may be slightly less than a 50/50 blend.

Hayden


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

took a picture of some of our premium horse hay fields. About half alfalfa half Orchard Grass and they are just thinking about coming out of dormancy just a touch of color very little. No problem with winter annuals in the ones I check today


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> took a picture of some of our premium horse hay fields. About half alfalfa half Orchard Grass and they are just thinking about coming out of dormancy just a touch of color very little. No problem with winter annuals in the ones I check today


 That is about what my fields looked like in the dead of January. I have yet to see alfalfa or orchard grass go fully dormant with no green color here.

Hayden


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Hayden,

Measure your grass for the next few weeks and let me know how tall it gets. I have decided to hold off fertilizing until about mid March. Our weather looks to be mirroring each other and I'm curious to see just how much difference it would make. I know a lot of variables are at play. I can already tell a big difference in fields that I spread lime in the Fall of 2016 are greener than fields that I didn't lime.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Hayden,
> Measure your grass for the next few weeks and let me know how tall it gets. I have decided to hold off fertilizing until about mid March. Our weather looks to be mirroring each other and I'm curious to see just how much difference it would make. I know a lot of variables are at play. I can already tell a big difference in fields that I spread lime in the Fall of 2016 are greener than fields that I didn't lime.


 Will do. The Timothy I fertilized was a new fall seeding so it may behave different than an established stand. I did have an established stand of pure orchard and pure smooth brome that I also fertlized with 200 pounds of 34-0-0 and 125 pounds of 0-0-60 an acre that I will let you know about. The biggest benefit I have seen in the past of getting fertilize on early is that I get more leafy undergrowth and it tillers out better than if applied later. Both the grasses and alfalfa has greened up to a healthier color this spring than I have seen before.....I'm thinking it may be from the gypsum I spread last fall. Looking at the dark green color of the fields one would think they had already had Nitrogen previously applied.

Hayden


----------

